# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  اكلات جميله لشهر رمضان

## فروشه

*سمبوسة الخضار «طريقة هندية» 


المقادير:

ـ 3 كـاسات كبيـرة دقيق أبيض
ـ ملعقتا سمن
ـ ملعقة باكينج باودر
ـ كأس ماء كبيرة للعجن
ـ حبة بطاطس صغيرة مسلوقة
ـ ذرة ملح (ملعقة صغيرة).

مقادير الحشوة:

ـ ربع كيلو لحم مفروم ومطبوخ
ـ حبة بطاطس كبيرة مقطعة لقطع صغيرة مقلية
ـ حبتا جزر مقطعتان لقطع صغيرة ومقلية
ـ ربع حزمة بقدونس مفروم
ـ حبة فلفل حار مفروم ناعماً + نصف ملعقة صغيرة من بودرة الكاري.

طريقة التحضير:

1 ـ يوضع الدقيق في زبدية العجن مع الملح والباكينج باودر ويقلب مع الدقيق والسمن والبطاطس المهروسة ويفرك الدقيق مع السمن والبطاطس بأطراف الأصابع جيداً حتى تختفي معالم البطاطس.
2 ـ تضاف كمية الماء وتعجن العجينة باليد أو بالخلاط الخاص لعمل العجينة، حتى تتجانس مثل عجينة السنبوسك العادية.
3 ـ تترك العجينة مغطاة لمدة ساعة، ثم تقطع العجينة بحيث يكون حجم القطعة مثل حجم البيضة الصغيرة.
4 ـ تفرد العجينة بواسطة النشابة على طاولة خاصة بذلك حتى تصبح لدينا عجينة مستديرة الشكل
5 ـ تقسم العجينة (الدائرة) إلى قسمين.
6 ـ تحشى كل قطعة على حدة بالحشوة وتقفل.
7 ـ وبعد الانتهاء من عمل الحبات تقلى في زيت حار نسبياً. 


عوافي عليكم



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


** أقراص كفتة الأرز **




المقادير: 

1 كوب أرز 
2 ملعقة كبيرة زيت
1 حبة صغيرة بصل، مفروم ناعم
200 جرام لحم مفروم ناعم
4/1 كوب بقدونس ، مفروم
4/1 كوب كزبرة ، مفرومة
4/1 كوب شبنت ، مفروم
1 كوب سبانخ، مجمد
4/1 ملعقة صغيرة فلفل أسود
2 ملعقة صغيرة ملح
1 ملعقة صغيرة بهارات مشكلة

الطريقة:

- إغسلي الأرز، انقعيه في ماء مملح حوالي 20 دقيقة . صفيه من الماء.
- ضعي3 كوب من الماء في قدر متوسط الحجم، أضيفي ملعقة صغيرة من الملح. دعي الماء يغلي، أضيفي الأرز، غطي القدر واتركيه على نار هادئة 10 - 15 دقيقة الى ان ينضج الأرز. دعي الأرز يبرد تماماً .
- ضعي السبانخ في مصفاة، اتركيه الى ان يلين، اضغطي عليه للتخلص من ماء السبانح قدر الإمكان.
- في وعاء متوسط ضعي الأرز، اللحم، البصل، السبانخ، البقدونس، الشبنت، الكزبرة، الفلفل، الملح والبهارات، قلبي جيدا ثم شكلي الخليط الى أقراص حسب الرغبة.
- في مقلاة واسعة سخني 2 ملعقة كبيرة من الزيت، اقلبي اقراص الكفتة الى ان تصبح ذهبية اللون ثم اقلبيها على الجانب الآخر، انقليها على ورق نشاف للتخلص من الدهن الفائض

عوافي عليكم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


بابا غنوج 





الكمية تكفي : 5 أشخاص 
مدة التحضير : 10 دقائق 

المقادير :

1 كغ من الباذنجان المشوي , مغسول ومقشر , 
حبة فليفلة خضراء , مفرومة فرماً ناعماً , 
بصلة متوسطة الحجم , مقشرة ومفرومة ناعماً , 3
فصوص من الثوم , مقشرة ومهروسة مع رشة ملح , 
نصف كغ من البندورة مقشرة ومفرومة ناعماً , 
نصف كوب من عصير الليمون , 
ملعقة ملح , 
رشة زيت زيتون . 

طريقة التحضير 

دقي الباذنجان بمدقة الثوم حتى ينعم 
أضيفي إليه جميع المقادير وأخلطيها جيداً 
ضعي الخليط في طبق التقديم ورشي عليه الزيت وزينيه بشرائح الفليفلة الخضراء . 

عوافي عليكم*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

مشكووورة فروووشه على على النقل 
يعطيك رب العافية ... بانتظار جديدك

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

الله يعافيك
مشكووورة فرووشة على على النقل 
يعطيك رب العافية ... بانتظار جديدك

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلم يدج عالوصفات الحلوووة

الله يعطيج العافية ...

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*يعطيج العافيـــــــــه

فروشه

على الطبــــــــــق اللزيــــــز*

----------


## أميرة الإحساس

يعطيك العافية

----------


## ملكة سبأ



----------


## فرح

يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي فروشه
ع الوصفات الرااائعه
وكل عاااام وانت بخير
موفقه

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

قرب رمضاااااااااان وقربت طبخاته ..
عاااااد مره حلوووووه شكلها اللي يسمعني يقول من قبل قلت مو حلوووو اصلاً اني كله عندي حلووو ههه
عطاك ربي الصحة والعافية

----------


## hope

يسلموو على الطبخات الحلوة 

يعطيك ربي الف عـافيه

تحياتي
حور

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو عالطبخات
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## ملاك الحسا

ينطيك العافيه ..

على الاطباق..

----------

